
PayPal and Venmo are reportedly planning to let users buy and sell crypto - rfcenturies
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/linked/69201/paypal-venmo-crypto-buy-sell-report
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I think the fact that this seems par for the course is a big sign of how far
cryptocurrencies have come. There was a time when such news would cause a
massive speculative spike in prices but in 2020 it seems we're finally past
that.

------
sarcasmatwork
Paypal has a history of banning accounts where any form of crypto was used.
Hypocrites!

